
Upworthy’s Founder Talked At SXSW… And You’ll Never Guess What He Said - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/mar/10/upworthy-viral-news-sxsw-eli-pariser
======
codecondo
This site is nothing but a money cow, milking people who mistake 'Upworthy'
for a bunch of negative crap.

